# Pics of how to castrate correctly and incorrectly



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Pretty basic, but I thought any beginners might like this.

Castrating band applied correctly with two testicles in band










Castrating band applied incorrectly - only one testicle in band, second testicle has slipped up into the abdomen. Notice the difference in shape.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

no matter how you look at it .........OUCH...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, thanks for the pics! how old is that buck/wether? he seems pretty old for bands. -just wondering, not trying to be rude or anything.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea ....mucho ouchage..

but its better than flooding the market with bucks.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yet more evidence for me to think never ever ever to band a goat over about a week of age...

poor goateh  as toth boer goats said - OUCH !

LW


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> no matter how you look at it .........OUCH...


True LOL!. Thank you for the pics they will be helpful for beginers.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Its actually two wethers we were sold to put into our feedlot ... didnt realise they had banded one incorrectly until it was too late. They were just weaned, about 3 mths old. Both were slaughtered about 5 mths old, no buck taint in the incorrectly marked one. 

LW - I do understand your view ... but personally I like to let them grow out, let the urethra mature ... have had less problems with UC that way. Considering our wethers go onto a feedlot, high grain diet, more prone to UC etc. Also with any that I might sell as harness wethers, well they are long term animals, so the risk of UC is even higher.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but thanks for the pics! Very helpful.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Interesting how things change three havens, i now prefer to band at a week or two LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Really? Has it made them any more prone to UC in your experience?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha ha, nope no problems whatsoever with UC! I now after a lot more researxh subsctibe to the theory that UC is much.more a factor.of incorrect diet than early castration. I think the main difference is that i.used.to.have paddock goats boers and angoras when these photos were taken so the kids really werent handled till weaning, now i have dairies and they are bottle.fed so.i.find it.much.easier.to do all their procedures within the first two weeks since im.handlimg them.every day anyway


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

VERY good to know, thanks! Wow, this is really a constant learning process, isn't it?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

keren said:


> Ha ha, nope no problems whatsoever with UC! I now after a lot more researxh subsctibe to the theory that UC is much.more a factor.of incorrect diet than early castration. I think the main difference is that i.used.to.have paddock goats boers and angoras when these photos were taken so the kids really werent handled till weaning, now i have dairies and they are bottle.fed so.i.find it.much.easier.to do all their procedures within the first two weeks since im.handlimg them.every day anyway


What about growth? Any differences there?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> VERY good to know, thanks! Wow, this is really a constant learning process, isn't it?


I know, totally!














Of course, I'm just now really getting into it, but it feels like I ought to know more after having had goats this long!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Not that ive seen in my dairy boys goat crazy. 

And danielle, yep it sure is


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Keren!


----------



## rkendrick (May 30, 2013)

*Gangrene*

I had the vet wether my year old buck, Lucky. Man alive, does he stink. I looked all over the pasture wondering where the dead rabbit was. It smells like something died which is what is happening. I had the others wethered as bucklings and never had this necrotic flesh smell before. Anybody have any suggestions? I'm calling the vet tomorrow. Seems like Lucky could use a dose of antibiotic. He did have a tetnus shot. I was thinking of putting on some sort of wound dressing. Seems like I should do something. I'm worried about the toxins of the dying tissue enteringhis bloodstream.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

rkendrick said:


> I had the vet wether my year old buck, Lucky. Man alive, does he stink. I looked all over the pasture wondering where the dead rabbit was. It smells like something died which is what is happening. I had the others wethered as bucklings and never had this necrotic flesh smell before. Anybody have any suggestions? I'm calling the vet tomorrow. Seems like Lucky could use a dose of antibiotic. He did have a tetnus shot. I was thinking of putting on some sort of wound dressing. Seems like I should do something. I'm worried about the toxins of the dying tissue enteringhis bloodstream.


He needs an antibiotic! Anytime a banding area is smelly the goat really needs an antibiotic. You can use penicillin or la 200. Also spray on some iodine... It will help dry it out and fall off quicker while killing bacteria.


----------



## rkendrick (May 30, 2013)

Thank you Dani! I just did it!


----------

